# Help needed reviving TP



## topher67 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi folks.

My Touchpad has been through the TP debrick process successfully, resulting in 'All Done' from the script.

However, there is no blinking home button light and no amount of charging will bring it back to life.

When connected to the computer, lsusb comes up with 'ID 0830:8070 Palm, Inc.'

In windows novaterm is unable to recognise or connect with the device.

If someone has an idea of where I can go from here to breathe some life back, I would be very grateful.

Thanks!

Edit (hopefully for further clarification!): this isn't a "try another usb cable/use the proper charger" or similar issue.

The output when connected via linux is as lsusb listed above, windows 7 sees it as palm device but won't communicate with it thru novaterm - have un/re/installed novacom universal drivers as well as rebooting laptop blah blah.

It may be a totally dead unit, I can accept that, but I may have missed some golden egg of information and well, just not the kind of guy to give up!

Any actual help gratefully received


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

topher67 said:


> Hi folks.
> 
> My Touchpad has been through the TP debrick process successfully, resulting in 'All Done' from the script.
> However, there is no blinking home button light and no amount of charging will bring it back to life.
> ...


 Why are you starting a whole new thread? Why don't you post this in the debrick thread? There are enough junk threads in this forum as it is. And posting in the correct thread will get you a response from someone who has the same issues and interests as yourself.


----------



## topher67 (Aug 27, 2011)

Maybe you should read the debrick thread and you'll see it was posted there.
So now I'm asking for help in this thread, if you have none to give then fine, I'll see if someone else does.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

topher67 said:


> Maybe you should read the debrick thread and you'll see it was posted there.
> So now I'm asking for help in this thread, if you have none to give then fine, I'll see if someone else does.


OK, let me be more specific. It's not my job to read that thread to see if you posted the exact same question there. I have read that thread and I've seen your posts there before. My point above is that you are clogging up the forum with the exact same question which really isn't necessary or appreciated by the other forum participants. If you have been reading the other threads here, you will have seen others who have posted multiple times the same post and have been asked by others besides myself to not do that. It's kind of an unwritten point of etiquette to not do that. Can you imagine how clogged up the forums would become if instead of posting their questions/comments in the appropriate thread, everyone started a new thread instead. I thought I was doing you a favor by pointing you to the appropriate thread where one would " get you a response from someone who has the same issues and interests as yourself. "


----------



## topher67 (Aug 27, 2011)

No, let ME be more specific. The debrick process, in relation to jcsullins and, more specifically tpdebrick-v004, completed, apparently successfully according to the script output. The fact that this didn't result in a return to normal functioning for my particular touchpad may, or indeed, as I am inclined to think, may not be related to tpdebrick-v004 , in which case tthat is not the correct thread to be posting in.

Actually having asked for help in that thread, and received none, and indeed being told to leave the thread because my problem wasnt relevant to that thread (at least according to one particular participant) the next step, for me, is to open the question to a wider audience, hence the topic here.

Really, you are contributing nothing here and wasting both my and your own time. You are merely serving to clog up this thread - oh, wait, 'we' dont like that, do we not...


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

I decided to take a further look in the debrick thread and guess what I found:

"My TP went thru the debrick process, finishing with 'All Done"

Still refuses to show any signs of life however. No flashing home button light nor any combination of button presses brings anything up.

Charger, when unplugged, makes a tinny electrical buzz, which changes when plugged into the unit, suggestion it is drawing a charge. Have changed plugs, leads, even the front screen but still the same result.

When plugged into the laptop it is shown, under lsusb, as: ID 0830:8070 Palm, Inc.

Any suggestions??

Cheers"

That is a verbatim of the OP in this thread. Kind of makes my point about reposting issues. I get your frustration with not getting the help in that thread. If you had stated what you did in your last post in the OP of this thread, about moving your request for help to a wider audience because of lack of help, I would never have seen the need to suggest posting in the debricking thread.

The fact that the debricking process finished successfully but did not resolve your issue suggests to me that you either have a hardware or firmware problem which is pretty much what "petur" and several others suggested to you in that thread. Thus why "petur" suggested " leave this thread". I also see you have been kicking this around for months and suggests to me that you have hit the proverbial wall. You are hoping to revive a 2 1/2 year old device that no longer has HP support or a warranty. An HP tech has the tech manuals and equipment to troubleshoot and resolve something like this, us the end users do not.

So far you have 50+ views and no replies save for mine. Good luck, I hope you find the help you need.


----------



## topher67 (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow, you sure like to go on, for someone that moans about clutter and clog!
Thanks for your best wishes...


----------



## geomonroe (Nov 10, 2012)

topher67 said:


> Wow, you sure like to go on, for someone that moans about clutter and clog!
> Thanks for your best wishes...


Have you tried the restore guide in this forum? And also make sure the pad is fully charged, at least a 28 gauge chord with stock charger let sit and charge for 24 hours.
I would also delete everything on the PC that has to do with the divers including the doctor and install what the guide suggests. One last thing, Windows doesn't eject too friendly so eject from my computer and not the sys trey

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

I have to agree with NT here. You don't just copy and paste the same brief info with no background. You don't list what else you've tried, how long you've been trying or anything new and useful. If you didn't get a response the first time, perhaps you should look at improving your post. Try being polite to the people who're trying to help you, help is any advice not just an instant fix.

I get asked the same questions repeatedly by people who are too lazy to read and I get frustrated. If I even have to ask about you trying a different USB cable, checking that the barrel charger is screwed in, or attempted to attach it with another computer... Then I'm just wasting my time, doing your homework.


----------



## topher67 (Aug 27, 2011)

Well, there was no copy and paste involved anywhere, so don't go ahead and make that assumption!

Have tried several usb cables, chargers, laptops, pc's, etc. I'm not one for blindly asking for help without doing my own homework. "Nevertells" assumes I've been kicking this around for months, well, that is kinda wrong, but it is a problem I have researched, and, after tpdebrick, have tried various fixes with both windows 7 and linux, 32 and 64 bit systems, novacom, novaterm, linux command line - although my knowledge there is limited but improvable. I am able to use google effectively and have looked on various different forums for different fixes/methods/suggestions.

So what do you want? After all this I give up and assign it to the dead pile? That, maybe, is what will happen with this particular TP, but forgive me if I make one more attempt and ask for some help which might bring forth a nugget I have yet to unearth....


----------



## topher67 (Aug 27, 2011)

geomonroe said:


> Have you tried the restore guide in this forum? And also make sure the pad is fully charged, at least a 28 gauge chord with stock charger let sit and charge for 24 hours.
> I would also delete everything on the PC that has to do with the divers including the doctor and install what the guide suggests. One last thing, Windows doesn't eject too friendly so eject from my computer and not the sys trey
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thanks, do you refer to childofthehorn's guide? Yes, been thru that but hey, never hurts to try again...


----------



## topher67 (Aug 27, 2011)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> I get asked the same questions repeatedly by people who are too lazy to read and I get frustrated. If I even have to ask about you trying a different USB cable, checking that the barrel charger is screwed in, or attempted to attach it with another computer... Then I'm just wasting my time, doing your homework.


No, you're wasting your time making wild assumptions.

Thanks tho.

If you get frustrated by people asking the same questions, maybe look at the way you react and ask yourself do you have to react in this way, or even react at all? Just walk on by, might save you a lot of headache and teeth gnashing.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

topher67 said:


> Thanks, do you refer to childofthehorn's guide? Yes, been thru that but hey, never hurts to try again...





topher67 said:


> No, you're wasting your time making wild assumptions.
> 
> Thanks tho.
> 
> If you get frustrated by people asking the same questions, maybe look at the way you react and ask yourself do you have to react in this way, or even react at all? Just walk on by, might save you a lot of headache and teeth gnashing.


What a jerk, I hope you can't fix it.


----------



## topher67 (Aug 27, 2011)

My thanks to geomonroe were genuine.
Please keep your abuse, and your wild assumptions based on your over inflated ideas of your own importance, to yourself , or pm me if you really feel the need to vent.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

topher67 said:


> Maybe you should read the debrick thread and you'll see it was posted there.
> So now I'm asking for help in this thread, if you have none to give then fine, I'll see if someone else does.


You are your own worst enemy pal! Your attitude started showing from your first reply(quoted above). And you wonder why people are not being very helpful. Don't know where you are from, but there is a saying, "Don't look a gift horse in the mouth!" You have a real problem with that!

BTW, your avatar fits your attitude very nicely.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Alright already kill the bickering. There's no moral authority on who can post new threads so if this one doesn't interest you simply move along to one that does.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

topher67 said:


> My thanks to geomonroe were genuine.
> Please keep your abuse, and your wild assumptions based on your over inflated ideas of your own importance, to yourself , or pm me if you really feel the need to vent.





topher67 said:


> No, you're wasting your time making wild assumptions.
> 
> Thanks tho.
> 
> If you get frustrated by people asking the same questions, maybe look at the way you react and ask yourself do you have to react in this way, or even react at all? Just walk on by, might save you a lot of headache and teeth gnashing.





topher67 said:


> As far as batt stats go when you get "all done", my tp was at 0 and still successfully charged. I managed to transfer it from laptop to barrel charger with no adverse effects.
> 
> Still, they can be temperamental little buggers, to say the least.....


Wow so it turns out my wild assumptions were right and you missed something extremely basic like charging the Tablet from the wall plug and not the PC. Something I have in two places in each one of my threads. I think you owe both me and Nevertells an apology for being so rude.

*The usual HP TouchPad battery drain issues:*
-If your battery is heavily drained, then you may need to leave it charging for a full day.
-When the battery is fully drained it can take the TP a longtime to reach even the lowest battery level.
-The USB cable does not transfer enough power to effectively charge the tablet. You MUST use the wall plug when charging the HP TouchPad.

-To be safe don't let your HP TouchPad run out of Batteries ever! Install one of these free apps!
-You can add an automatic shutdown Rule by doing the following.

-AutomateIt, Play Store Link- What to do: New Rule/Trigger Battery level(Below 20%)/Action/Shutdown//save. *Or*

-Llama, Play Store Link- Location Profiles:Event tab choose + (at the bottom of the screen) Add condition (battery Level Below 20%) Actions (turn off phone)

*Bricking, Boot Loops, Help & FixesImportant):*



Spoiler



*If your HP TouchPad is stuck in a boot loop or not responding Don't Panic! Try the following:*
-Hold down the Power and Home buttons together for 30sec to force the TouchPad to Reboot.
-Hold down the Power button and click the Home key 14 times.
-If your battery is heavily drained, then you may need to leave it charging for a full day.
-When the battery is fully drained it can take the TouchPad a longtime to reach even the lowest battery level.
-The USB cable does not transfer enough power to effectively charge the tablet. You must use the wall plug when charging the HP TouchPad.

*Developer Jcsullins has posted a second thread "TPDebrick v0.4" dedicated to helping people with bricked HP TouchPads(Important):*
Note* All debricking questions should be posted here!

The Official Fix your TouchPad ( 8-12% stopped, No SD, Opps reformat, $&^#[email protected]&# crap....) thread.@ RootzWiki

The Official Fix your TouchPad ( 8-12% stopped, No SD, Opps reformat, $&^#[email protected]&# crap) thread.

Touchpad Backup with QPST -- need this for unbricking:

*-**Warning:* Certain TouchPads can become "Bricked" if you let the battery drain to zero.
-*Installing one of these free apps could solve the **problem and save you time.*
-AutomateIt, Play Store Link- What to do: New Rule/Trigger Battery level(Below 20%)/Action/Shutdown//save.
Or
-Llama, PLay Store Link- Location Profiles:Event tab choose + (at the bottom of the screen) Add condition (battery Level Below 20%) Actions (turn off phone)

Fixes for SDCARD issues for all versions of CyanogenMod"
-Download a flashable.zip to increase the size of your internal storage.

*How to Change the DPI settings for CM10:*
-If your home screen looks a little off then you may wish to change the DPI/LCD density.

*Note:* Setting the DPI to something other than 160 or 120 can cause compatibility issues with the Google Play Store. If you are unable to download and install apps then change the DPI to 160 or 120.
You can change the DPI settings either by using a free LCD app or by editing the build prop. The two apps below will do the job.

Resolution change / Density, DPI Play Store Link:
or
Try editing the build prop with an easy to use free app.
Build.prop Editor, Play Store Link:


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

topher67 said:


> Sorry to spoil your fun, but there's two different touchpads involved here. One I'm using, having successfully revived using tpdebrick-v004, the other which is the subject of this thread. You're just showing your own ignorance really.


Lol look who's trolling, so surprised :grin:


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

I said that's enough so posts have vanished. Everyone take this as an opportunity to start fresh or move on to a different thread. Last warning.


----------

